# Bananas & Cycling



## Wester (13 Feb 2010)

When is the best time to eat bananas when going on a cycling stint ? 

is it best to eat them before during or after cycling if before is best how long before cycling is the best time to eat them 1/2/3 hours ?


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Feb 2010)

I am just about to go out for a ride and thought i might take one with me. I believe they get energy into your system fairly quickly due to the fructose, for slow release energy complex carbs are better. For that eat brown pasta or rice well before you go out even the night before.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2010)

You need the User10571 solution of Banana storage


----------



## Garz (13 Feb 2010)

Wester said:


> When is the best time to eat bananas when going on a cycling stint ?
> 
> is it best to eat them before during or after cycling if before is best how long before cycling is the best time to eat them 1/2/3 hours ?



I would say it only takes about 20 mins for the energy to kick in from eating one, so depending on how far your riding, you have to time the bonk factor. If you know you roughly bonk at say 30 miles then pop the banana 20 mins before the 30 mile marker.

Its not a hard and fast rule but is good enough as so many other variables to consider. The worst thing to do is eat when you are bonking as its too late.


----------



## lukesdad (13 Feb 2010)

40 mins to digest.


----------



## longers (13 Feb 2010)

The ripeness of the banana affects the speed of availability of the energy from it. 
A ripe one will be digested and processed for use before a green one will.


----------



## Bill Gates (16 Feb 2010)

A banana eaten before you ride 15 - 20 minutes will be in the system digesting before you ride and then begin taking sips of energy drink starting 20 minutes into the ride should do the trick. It then depends on the duration of the ride how much energy foodstuffs you take with you if any at all.


----------



## walker (16 Feb 2010)

Wester said:


> When is the best time to eat bananas when going on a cycling stint ?



On a flat


----------



## Crankarm (16 Feb 2010)

Eat them before, during and after your ride. In fact take a whole bunch, the blacker the better, and just split one open when you're feeling peckish, chucking the skin over your shoulder and under your competitors' wheels  .


----------

